# Steam Account gehackt



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Februar 2016)

Jaja,
Alle Jahre wieder passiert es. Mein Acc wird gehackt.
Gerade eben bemerkt das zwei Steam Accounts mit den selben anmelde Daten "Hacked by Dr34Dey" sind.
Erstmal Steam angeschrieben usw usf.

Jetzt bin ich dem ganzen etwas tiefer gefolgt und bemerkt das er Zugang zu einer E-Mail von mir hatte die ich seit xJahren nicht mehr nutze.
Dort wird immer die Email mit einem Error angezeigt.
Gerade die beiden Datein mal in Notepad++ geöffnet und gesehen das immer die gleiche Request drin steht und das er anscheinend PHP benutzt um meine Daten zu übermitteln.
Er benutzt jedes mal eine andere Trashmail dafür.

Anscheinend ist der Typ in Ägyipten oder so.
Und er Missbraucht meine Mail als Spammail für "Sexportale" für Virenbilder.

Was soll ich damit machen ? Zur Polizei gehen ? Was meint ihr ?

Screenshots:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claster17 (13. Februar 2016)

Wie genau passiert einem sowas?
Schonmal das Passwort geändert?
Steam Guard?


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Februar 2016)

No Idea.
Virenscan mach ich grade, bisher ist da nichts.

Nein, da außer mir eigentlich niemand das PW hat.

Ist an, aber nur der normale mit E-Mail...


----------



## Chinaquads (13. Februar 2016)

Steam Guard geht doch mittlerweile auch mit Handys.

Valve einschalten, Account wieder bekommen und Steam Guard richtig konfigurieren.

Bei dem Spam, den du bekommst, wundert mich, das nicht mehr passiert ist. ^^

Aktueller Virenscanner etc. sind drauf ?


----------



## Basaltkopp (13. Februar 2016)

Hi,

hatte im Sommer das selbe Thema. Fing damals damit an, dass ich eine SMS von DHL bekam das meine Mobilfunknummer für die Packstation geändert wurde. Ich dachte mir ok Irrläufer o.ä weil ich hab nix dran gemacht. Drei Tage später kam eine E-Mail, dass ein Paket für mich in der Packstation in Hannover liegt. Ich wohn grob 4 Stunden davon entfernt. Nach einem Anruf bei DHL kam dann raus das der Account offensichtlich gehackt wurde. Daraufhin bin ich all meine Logins durch die ich so habe und Zalando war auch betroffen. Auf Anraten von DHL und Zalando bin ich dann zur Polizei. Sämtliche E-Mails, SMS ausgedruckt und ab dafür. Es ist auf jeden Fall gut für einen wenn man da war und Anzeige erstattet, aber danach kannst du nichts mehr erwarten. Ich durfte noch einen witzigen Fragebogen ausfüllen worauf ich nie wieder Antwort erhielt. Vermutlich waren meine Antworten zu hoch für die Cyberkriminalitätsabteilung der zuständigen Behörde. Kombination war im übrigen die gleiche. T-Online E-Mail Konto und bei den besagten Seiten hatte ich auch das gleiche Passwort. Mittlerweile habe ich für jeden Login ein eigenes 16-stelliges-Passwort.


----------



## R_Apid_Pr0 (13. Februar 2016)

Virenscanner ist "nur" Avira drauf. Komischer weiser hat das Ding sogar ein paar gefunden, aber angeschlagen hat es vorher nie.
Egal, die Dinger sind weg.

Steam Guard hatte ich nicht per Handy drin, wollte ich noch machen.

Das Lustige ist ja, er hat zwei Accounts. Und er muss ja von beiden die E-Mail gekannt haben.
Bei einem kann ich ja alles nachweisen, beim anderen nicht.
Und noch Lustiger ist das er beide E-Mail Passwörter hatte.
Einmal das mit dem ich mich eingeloggt habe und einmal ein anderes.
Viel wichtiger finde ich aber zu sagen das dieses Metasploit Kiddy (Davon wurden wohl Sachen gefunden) meine Emails hat. Und die große Frage ist: Woher ?


----------

